# Anybody Seen The Ad For That New Magazine?



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

It's called Pocketwatch and comes out every fortnight, with a free watch with every issue, the ad says that each watch has a 'quality movement' and all styles of pocketwatch will be covered.

I was in Tesco this morning for a fry up, but they never had the magazine on sale there.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My wife mentioned it,they had been talking about it on Radio2


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was goona mention it as well...My boss texted me about it...Taking the piss









Radio 2, whats that?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Like Radio 1 but better


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I've seen the ad Padraig.

Like you are going to get a pocket watch with a "quality movement" along with a magazine for Â£5.99 or whatever.









My bet is that they are just cheap cases "in the style of " with a cheap Chinese movement.

Still not bad value though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet we'll see them on ebay before the day is out


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

neil said:


> I've seen the ad Padraig.
> 
> Like you are going to get a pocket watch with a "quality movement" along with a magazine for Â£5.99 or whatever.
> 
> ...


 You're right, issue 1 is Â£2.99, the normal price is Â£6.99, so we won't getting any free Pateks will we?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Seen it in the flesh as it were, in my local WHS.

The "quality" movement was a quartz (very probably a cheap Chinese one) and the pocket watch itself is obviously made of a light alloy case. These things are just meant to be facsimilies obviously, and are only meant to give people the idea, of what they used to look like. So they work at that level.

Nevertheless, for a fiver (or so) a go, you could build a nice collection of facsimilie pocket watches, at quite literally a fraction of the cost of a real collection.

Not a collection for the dedicated horologist maybe, but for someone younger perhaps, or someone developing an interest in pocket watches, it's probably acceptable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote ESL @ Jan 21 2005, 03:13PM



> Not a collection for the dedicated horologist maybe, but for someone younger perhaps, or someone developing an interest in pocket watches, it's probably acceptable.


I`d agree with that although I`ve seen it myself and on the watch faces including

photos of future ones "QUARTZ" was placed very noticablely just below the hands. It would have been much better if it had been smaller,more discreetly placed near the bottom of the dial IMHO.

However one good thing a guy at work was talking to me about it having seen the tv ad, he thought it would be nice to get a pocket watch (he has a Ben Sherman

Chronograph) a ""Proper watch"(his words) he didn`t realise they were still made.

He got really interested when I told him that he could get a new Rotary mechanical

pocket watch for about Â£100 he`s thinking of having a look


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

neil said:


> My bet is that they are just cheap cases "in the style of " with a cheap Chinese movement.


I haven't yet seen the mag. The ad I heard on TV described the free watch as *an example of the Oriental style* ... and we all know what that means









john


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

ESL said:


> Nevertheless, for a fiver (or so) a go, you could build a nice collection of facsimilie pocket watches, at quite literally a fraction of the cost of a real collection.


I only expect to pay that for a real mechanical pocket watch.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I've been beaten to it !, I was going to post yesterday about this because her indoors bought it for me without my knowledge bless her , she must have thought "Rod collects watches he will love this....." oh dear , if there was an award for the most ungrateful git I would have won it yesterday ,I am afraid to say apart from a couple of leaflets about some history behind horology which anybody could look up on the internet in better detail, it is a total waste of money ,why would I want a crap copy of a pocket watch that takes a battery when I have a decent collection of the real things , George has hit the nail on the head this would only be suitable for a youngster with a slight interest in what people used to use to tell the time, funny thing is even tho the first issue was Â£2.99 I still thought it was a rip off , they do have a nice box available to house your crap copy watches in but you can only get it after weeks of collecting this magazine {which I would like to put real pocket watches in} but it is not sold without having to buy this crappy thing each week , needless to say no more issues will be bought for me after my selfish and ungrateful behaviour, thing is we all have a hate for fake wristwatches I don't see this as any different to buying a fake Rolex or a pretend Omega ,if just the paperwork was available to buy each week I would consider collecting it but it is obvious that the only reason most people would buy this is for the awful tacky watch.....rant over


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

So... how many of you have a copy then?










Hmmm?










Come on...you can tell...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't but I wan't one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Couldn't find a copy, maybe that's not a bad thing then?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Shhhh...










You can borrow mine...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do I get to keep the "watch"?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheesh!!!









Get your own mate!










Ok then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks George.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

........anyone want mine?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No Rod!

I've told the wife under pain of death she is not to get me it!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I want one,quartz and a magazine,a match made in heaven


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How long before they turn up on ebay as classic watches


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

About two days.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't be too quick to knock this new mag, it's not aimed at watch enthusiasts.

For a lot a lot of people it's going to form an introduction to our world of 'proper' watches.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I bought issue one, gave the watch away to an old geezer in the pub and was so enthralled with the contents of the magazine that I binned it on the way home







For Â£2.99 I could have had another pint and a pie, Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree with Alan,it may introduce people to the wonderful world,of spending all your money on watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alex do you want to start a "Watcherholics Anonymous"group







oops! forget I said that could get myself banned by Roy for even suggesting it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I could have done with going to a group like that about 3 years ago,I have conquered my addiction


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Alex do you want to start a "Watcherholics Anonymous"group


Hes trying to set up 'Quartz Corner' but I think hes scared of being isolated ......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Alex do you want to start a "Watcherholics Anonymous"group
> 
> 
> Hes trying to set up 'Quartz Corner' but I think hes scared of being isolated ......
> ...


i'd join him,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We know......Special cuddles


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Quartz corner







,all I was looking for was a forum name cheers Jason









Isolated,I know of at least 3 of us that would use it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You know Id be there too Alex....You cant have all the fun on your own..









I got all my quartzes together yesterday in anticipation
















Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> i'd join him,


So would I....I would like to see that topic.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > i'd join him,
> 
> 
> So would I....I would like to see that topic.
> ...


Really.









Ok I'll add a quartz forum if a few more are interested ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, I think a quartz forum is an excellent idea


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Ok I'll add a quartz forum if a few more are interested ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go for it, I used to be a quartzophobe







but I`m getting better


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is ok to like quartz Mac









Quartz is the new mech


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> It is ok to like quartz Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you certain Alex ?your sure they`re not the work of the horned one


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No Mac,but we are on first name terms
















Trust me,quartz is making a comeback,soon all the high streets will be full of mech watches and watch collectors will be discussing quartz,and not those mech watches that all non WIS wear


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Trust me,quartz is making a comeback,soon all the high streets will be full of mech watches and watch collectors will be discussing quartz,and not those mech watches that all non WIS wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you wanted that pocket watch mag


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I looked in some newsagents today for it but none had it, Phew.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I looked in some newsagents today for it but none had it, Phew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t worry I`m sure the kids will get a subsrciption for your birthday


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Picked up my copy at the weekend....basis for a fun collection....

The three-tier boxx will be half price at Â£9.99 with saved vouchers from following editions.

One thing......the watch worked first time out of the box,....which is more than can be said of the Speedmaster that I bought....think on......

Roger


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Doesn't look that bad from here.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....oh come now zoom in I dare ya !, pop open that superb hand crafted case and look in awe at .....what's that say on that antique dial...? QUARTZ !!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I won't tell Alex you said that Rod.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Saw a copy in Smiths today went to pick it up just to have a look,this guy grabbed

it just as I was reaching for it clutched to his chest and almost ran to pay for it.Damn I almost had it.







Actually I was reaching for another mag but this guy thought I was after the pocket watch one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An addict to cheap, quartz pocket watches?

It must have been me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> An addict to cheap, quartz pocket watches?
> 
> It must have been me.
> 
> ...


I knew I`d recognised the face in "Grandma`s letter"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My hair is a little darker now thanks to Just For Men.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry guys, that was not a pop at quartz in general but on the face of a supposed 1880's antique pocket watch it kinda looks a little out of place don't ya think?, I apologise if I'm overreacting on this subject but I really am up on me high horse about this magazine , ok its a cheep watch I wouldn't expect much else for the money but wouldn't it have been a good idea to get proper pictures in the magazine of the actual vintage pocket watches it is trying to do tribute to instead of just an enlarged picture of the crap pretend one ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rod,

Don't worry about it old mate, I was just kiddin'.

The watch must be a complete bag of spanners if it's being given away on a mag.

There are quartz movements and "quartz" movements as there are with mechanical ones.

We all recognise that the best quartz movements are a work of art, and thanks to the many companies that have advanced the technology like Rolex did.

They all have their place in our lives, they are watches after all.
















Magazine's mostly suck, like the one for the Cutty Sark. What a sack that is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ....oh come now zoom in I dare ya !, pop open that superb hand crafted case and look in awe at .....what's that say on that antique dial...? QUARTZ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I mentioned previously I thought they should at least have printed "Quartz" more discretely at the bottom of the dial its just ridiculous to be offering supposed

replicas of old mechanical pocket watches with "QUARTZ" in large letters across the face







IMO


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mine is running well and is still to within one second since the weekend.

Excellent value for money and I am sure that no reasonably wise watch collector would be fooled into thinking that they were genuine would they??? (although some postings that I read make one wonder!)

As Neil rightly said, and some contributors seem to have overlooked, is that they are  " in the style of " and by putting "Quartz" prominenetly on the item, shows a degree of integrity IMHO

Who is prepared to bet against a complete set, in the display case, in a few years, fetching really good money??

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't find it here,

Is there a web site for subscriptions ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

Tel hotline 0870 920 1132

Email [email protected]

Hope it helps

Regards

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Roger,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roger said:


> As Neil rightly said, and some contributors seem to have overlooked, is that they are  " in the style of " and by putting "Quartz" prominenetly on the item, shows a degree of integrity IMHO


I agree, It's all easy to "put down" things like this. Come on guys - since when did we have a news-stand magazine dedicated to one of our passions?

People would only complain that they they were attempting to make them look like something they are not if they hid the word Quartz, and I dare bet they are acting upon the advice of their lawyers.

I think some people are missing the point - they are not meant to be exact reproductions, which is why I think the accompanying article shows the watch they gave you and explains why it is like it is. It may have been nice to see a picture of a real watch in that style, I agree, but that did not take anything away from what they were trying to portray. They are also not meant to be superb timepieces, in the way that any horologist might define it. And in any case - the quartz version is probably far more accurate than the original ever was









It might be more constructive to write to the publishers to suggest ways that the magazine could be improved and articles and styles of watch we would like to see, rather than just write if off out of hand as a load of old cobblers. They already had a go at writing a short piece about Bulova tuning fork watches. Not a brilliant article perhaps, not a wealth of detail, but they tried and with the right encouragement they will get better at it. Who knows - for all you "experts" out there, you may be able to get a contributor's slot by sharing your expertise.

I intend to support it for a bit and see how it develops. I will also write to them with my views, not as an "expert", but just as someone who would like to see a magazine dedicated to an aspect of my hobby do well.

I'll go and lie down now...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Very well put, George,

I endorse your view wholeheartedly.

Regards

Roger


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Roger said:


> Mine is running well and is still to within one second since the weekend.
> 
> Excellent value for money and I am sure that no reasonably wise watch collector would be fooled into thinking that they were genuine would they??? (although some postings that I read make one wonder!)
> 
> ...










...there's no acounting for taste, some people buy Slim Shady cd's or rap music.....I choose not too,

as for them fetching good money in a few years... Im up for a wager

the pants collection would have to go for more than Â£175 for 24 watches including the case to make any profit at all ! !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like Eminem,


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Roy said:


> I like Eminem,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















........none intended yer `onour


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> as for them fetching good money in a few years... Im up for a wager
> 
> the pants collection would have to go for more than Â£175 for 24 watches including the case to make any profit at all ! !


Ha, you'll learn....when you,ve been around the forum for a while nothing will surprise you.....

I,ve seen some real tat fetch much more than that...it only takes one person with a hankerin for something to make it fetch real money


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> I,ve seen some real tat fetch much more than that...it only takes one person with a hankerin for something to make it fetch real money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true! to paraphrase from something I`ve heard many times in camera collecting "A watch is worth what ever someone is prepared to pay for it"


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Roger said:


> > as for them fetching good money in a few years... Im up for a wager
> >
> > the pants collection would have to go for more than Â£175 for 24 watches including the case to make any profit at all ! !
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Personally, I owned some of the most dire, cheap watches on the face of the planet when I worked piecework in the pottery industry. Not a good environment for a watch.









Or person.









I had to work within 5 minutes a day and non of the watches let me down, be it a Sekonda (Raketa mechanical) or a no-name analogue quartz that played "Scotland the Brave" as its alarm tune.









Operationally, the latter watch was dreadful but it did its job.

Any port (watch) in a storm is better than drowning. It seems to me.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well....so now we know........those of us that quite like these things have been put in our place......to coin a phrase....

How to win friends and influence people.

Perhaps we need a " taste moderator"? any volunteers ???

I sometimes see some really awful items on the forum, but the usual constraints prevent me from labelling someones latest aquisition as "tat" or maybe "pants".

I suppose it depends if you consider a cheap item with quartz on the dial to be less acceptable than something which bears the name "filter queen" on the dial.

But what do I know? I have,nt been a member here long enough to be a taste guru.

Roger


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I regret I ever started this thread, sorry!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I had to work within 5 minutes a day


You were lucky...I had to start work an hour before I woke up in hot gravel with me Dad murdering me....











> But what do I know? I have,nt been a member here long enough to be a taste guru


Roger...Lenth of service is no indicater of taste, after all Alex has been here ages and he likes all sorts









We wont mention 'The Red Rekord'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the idea of the Pocket Watch magazine .... I like the idea of a watch being attached to the magazine .... even though its quartz and "in the style of". I am not going to buy it because the subject does not interest me ... but I still like the idea.

If it gets someone interested in watches ..... then thats good isnt it?

Tatt ..... one man's tatt is another man's treasure


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't think anyone was having a go at you on a personal level Roger, it's all subjective at the end of the day, I know some on here groan every time I post a "latest ebay find" thread.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I know some on here groan every time I post a "latest ebay find" thread.


Not me Paul, I always like to see others sucesses, even in the unlikely event that I didnt like it, I would respect your good taste......



> If it gets someone interested in watches ..... then thats good isnt it?


Yes John...it can only be good.........glad you are so positive.....that is refreshing



> We wont mention 'The Red Rekord'


Jase, I didnt think it was too bad......maybe my taste really is " crap"?

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jase, I didnt think it was too bad


Its not Roger, but please dont tell Stan I said so...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....hang on isn't this a forum to discuss topics ,your likes and dislikes ,what floats ya boat and what sinks it? all I have said in a nut shell is that I don't like them , I'm nobody ! ,my own personal opinion is not law and we are not governed by "what Rod says Goes" ,please feel free to enjoy your lives without me making anyone's decisions or mind controlling you in anyway , I apologise if I have offended anyone with my ramblings, I will keep a lid on things in the future ,obviously I have rubbed someone up the wrong way and this is not what I am about , tact has never been one of my strong points and I am truly sorry if I have hurt anyone's feelings ,

P.S

Roy... ban me if you like but I still dont like Slim Shady.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey come on lads, lighten up a bit. We are only talking watches here, nothing really important.























Please note that this is a noble act of self sacrifice by a forum moderator to diffuse any possible tension in this thread. The moderator fully expects to be shunned and ostracised for the above comment and understands the nature of the sacrifice.

Please note that Alex posted this not me.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

rodiow said:


> ....hang on isn't this a forum to discuss topics ,your likes and dislikes ,what floats ya boat and what sinks it? all I have said in a nut shell is that I don't like them , I'm nobody ! ,my own personal opinion is not law and we are not governed by "what Rod says Goes" ,please feel free to enjoy your lives without me making anyone's decisions or mind controlling you in anyway , I apologise if I have offended anyone with my ramblings, I will keep a lid on things in the future ,obviously I have rubbed someone up the wrong way and this is not what I am about , tact has never been one of my strong points and I am truly sorry if I have hurt anyone's feelings ,
> 
> P.S
> 
> ...


I hope you don't stop rambling









I agree with you about what the forum is for.

But there's a difference between saying something like 'I don't like this and wouldn't buy it' and 'This is tat and you'd be a mug to buy it'. (I'm not suggesting these were your words, I'm just making a point).

BTW Red Rekords Rock


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Deleted by me as I cocked up my reply new one coming soon sorry if some one read it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> > ....hang on isn't this a forum to discuss topics ,your likes and dislikes ,what floats ya boat and what sinks it? all I have said in a nut shell is that I don't like them , I'm nobody ! ,my own personal opinion is not law and we are not governed by "what Rod says Goes" ,please feel free to enjoy your lives without me making anyone's decisions or mind controllingÂ you in anyway , I apologise if I have offended anyone with my ramblings, I will keep a lid on things in the future ,obviously I have rubbed someone up the wrong way and this is not what I am about , tact has never been one of my strong points and I am truly sorry if I have hurt anyone's feelings ,
> ...


Actually I think I did imply something like "This is tat and you`d be a mug to buy It". In hindsight I can see that was out of order and I appologise to anyone I may have offended.Who are any of us to judge whatever someone else likes or dislikes? if it does no one harm what does it matter?


----------

